# My Monthly SS Check Just Went Down $1/ Month



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2019)

With an 1.6% increase in my SS benefits my check is down $0.80/month as my Medicare went up $9 and my drug plan up from $27.80/mo to $58.60/mo.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 23, 2019)

when i was working and paid health insurance , to only have a buck difference with no raises was a dream ...we went up hundreds a year with no raise


----------



## Liberty (Dec 23, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> With an 1.6% increase in my SS benefits my check is down $0.80/month as my Medicare went up $9 and my drug plan up from $27.80/mo to $58.60/mo.


Time to find a new drug plan! That should be easy.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 23, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> With an 1.6% increase in my SS benefits my check is down $0.80/month as my Medicare went up $9 and *my drug plan up from $27.80/mo to $58.60/mo.*



Humana just raised my drug plan from $26 to $55.  I told them to cancel.  Instead I opened an online savings account at Discover at 1.7% interest and will deposit that $55 or more every month.  That will be my RX insurance.  I don't take any medications and take maybe 4 Advils a year, if things happen and I need drugs later on the account should pay for some of them, I'll take my chances in any case.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 23, 2019)

Better save a lot .. my buddies wife is paying 4500 a treatment for chemo after a mass was discovered in a mammogram


----------



## Catlady (Dec 23, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> Better save a lot .. my buddies wife is paying 4500 a treatment for chemo after a mass was discovered in a mammogram


I won't take chemo, for me quality of life is more important than quantity.  People when taking chemo are sicker than their illness.  I'm already 77, I'm fine with my long life.  That RX savings is mainly for drugs for infections or other short term drug needs.


----------



## gennie (Dec 23, 2019)

But the economy is so good now that seniors should not need a raise.  I know its true because it's all over the news, has been for months.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 23, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I won't take chemo, for me quality of life is more important than quantity.  People when taking chemo are sicker than their illness.  I'm already 77, I'm fine with my long life.  That RX savings is mainly for drugs for infections or other short term drug needs.



Like I said above, if I need chemo I will not take it, I'll just let the illness run it's course.  I've read of people doing that rather than have to suffer through chemo, which many times is worse than the illness symptoms.  But, I just read the below, Medicare does cover chemo and I DO have Medicare plus the supplement insurance.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/health/how-much-does-chemotherapy-cost/
If you have health insurance, it’ll cover a portion of your chemotherapy drugs and services, but how much depends on your health plan.  Medicare, the national insurance program for the elderly and those with certain conditions, covers chemotherapy for cancer patients who spend at least one night in the hospital, outpatients and patients in a doctor’s office or clinic. You’ll have to pay a copay as a hospital outpatient and 20% of the Medicare-approved amount if you get treatment in a doctor’s office or clinic, according to Medicare.gov.

Federal and state programs may be able to provide financial assistance to people with cancer. The American Cancer Society has information on covering the costs of cancer treatment.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 23, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Like I said above, if I need chemo I will not take it, I'll just let the illness run it's course.  I've read of people doing that rather than have to suffer through chemo, which many times is worse than the illness symptoms.  But, I just read the below, Medicare does cover chemo and I DO have Medicare plus the supplement insurance.
> 
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/health/how-much-does-chemotherapy-cost/
> If you have health insurance, it’ll cover a portion of your chemotherapy drugs and services, but how much depends on your health plan.  Medicare, the national insurance program for the elderly and those with certain conditions, covers chemotherapy for cancer patients who spend at least one night in the hospital, outpatients and patients in a doctor’s office or clinic. You’ll have to pay a copay as a hospital outpatient and 20% of the Medicare-approved amount if you get treatment in a doctor’s office or clinic, according to Medicare.gov.
> ...


They had an advantage plan and that 4500was the-out of pocket


----------



## Manatee (Dec 23, 2019)

Our Medicare Advantage plan from Humana includes a drug plan.  Zero premium.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2019)

Got my SS notice today.  Got a raise of 10.00 a month!!  Woo/hoo!!


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Humana just raised my drug plan from $26 to $55.  I told them to cancel.  Instead I opened an online savings account at Discover at 1.7% interest and will deposit that $55 or more every month.  That will be my RX insurance.  I don't take any medications and take maybe 4 Advils a year, if things happen and I need drugs later on the account should pay for some of them, I'll take my chances in any case.


That is a GREAT idea.  I have a savings in case I need meds but I dip into it ever so often.  However, I will start adding instead of dipping into it.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Humana just raised my drug plan from $26 to $55.  I told them to cancel.  Instead I opened an online savings account at Discover at 1.7% interest and will deposit that $55 or more every month.  That will be my RX insurance.  I don't take any medications and take maybe 4 Advils a year, if things happen and I need drugs later on the account should pay for some of them, I'll take my chances in any case.





Ladybj said:


> That is a GREAT idea.  I have a savings in case I need meds but I dip into it ever so often.  However, I will start adding instead of dipping into it.



Well, I just found out yesterday that I am stuck with Humana RX for another year.  I chatted with a rep on 12/3 (before the 12/7deadline) and said I wanted to cancel.  She told me I needed to fill out a form, and by the time they sent the form and I filled it out and they got it it was already 12/24 and I can't cancel, even though I chatted with the rep before the deadline.  My fault for procrastinating, I am now wiser, next year I will fill out the form and mail in October.  In the meantime I'll try to add to that savings account anyway.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, I just found out yesterday that I am stuck with Humana RX for another year.  I chatted with a rep on 12/3 (before the 12/7deadline) and said I wanted to cancel.  She told me I needed to fill out a form, and by the time they sent the form and I filled it out and they got it it was already 12/24 and I can't cancel, even though I chatted with the rep before the deadline.  My fault for procrastinating, I am now wiser, next year I will fill out the form and mail in October.  In the meantime I'll try to add to that savings account anyway.


Their fault as well for a screwed up system.


----------

